# Official: 2004 Charlotte Bobcats Expansion Draft Thread



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

The purpose of this forum is to organize our thoughts for the 2004 Charlotte Bobcats Expansion Draft. 
The use of this thread is to compile a list of possible available players by team who may be available for selection during the expansion draft, who you would like to see taken, and who makes sense to select financially.
__________________________________________________

Here are some simplified terms of the expansion draft:
1. All 29 NBA teams will have the right to protect 8 players on their roster. Anyone on the previous season's final roster is protectable, including restricted free agents. If a restricteed free agent is left un-protected by his former team, he is available for selection by the Bobcats, who would then hold his Bird Rights for the up-coming offseason. Teams will typically have 4-7 players un-protected.
2. Players who are likely to be left un-protected by their former teams include aging, over-paid veterans, un-proven bench players, players who do not fit in financially with their team, or who distrput team chemistry.
3. The Bobcats may only select 1 player per team.
4. The Bobcats must work within 2/3 of the normal rules of the NBA salary cap, so there will be salary-related restrictions which apply to the teams' selections. The teams' salary cap for the 2004-2005 season will only be 2/3 of the league cap. The minimum team salary is also 2/3 of the leagues' minimum team salary.
5. The expansion draft occurs after the conclusion of the 2004 NBA Finals, but prior to the 2004 NBA Draft.
6. There are no restrictions on player positions during the draft.
7. The Bobcats must select a minimum of 14 players, and a maximum of 29 players, during the expansion draft.
8. Compensation may be rewarded to or by the Bobcats for either selecting or not selecting a particular player by that players team.
__________________________________________________
Here is the expansion-related Collective Barganing Agreement explanation by Larry ****:

*How does it work when the league expands?* 

_To supply an expansion team with its initial complement of players, the league holds an expansion draft. The expansion draft occurs prior to that year's NBA draft. Existing teams are allowed to protect up to eight players (including restricted free agents) from being selected in the expansion draft. Unrestricted free agents can neither be protected from nor selected in the expansion draft -- they are essentially ignored. Expansion teams do not inherit the right of first refusal, so if a restricted free agent (see question number 34 ) is selected, he becomes unrestricted. No team may lose more than one player in an expansion draft._ 

_For the 2004 expansion draft, Charlotte will select a minimum of 14 and a maximum of 29 players (no more than one player from each team), and may stop at any point between 14 and 29. They will get the #4 pick in both rounds of the 2004 NBA draft, and no restrictions will exist in any subsequent draft (Vancouver and Toronto could not receive the first pick for four seasons)._ 

_Existing teams are allowed to compensate expansion teams (usually with draft picks), in exchange for selecting or not selecting particular players in the expansion draft. For example, in the 1995 expansion draft (when Vancouver and Toronto entered the league), Orlando left Darrell Armstrong, Anthony Avent, Rodney Dent and Geert Hammink unprotected, but did not want to lose either Armstrong or Hammink. They gave Vancouver their 1996 second round pick in exchange for Vancouver selecting Dent with the second pick in the expansion draft. With Dent claimed by Vancouver, Armstrong and Hammink became ineligible to be selected. _ 

_It is also common to see teams leave a desirable player unprotected, hoping that the player's age and/or high salary will dissuade the expansion team from selecting him. This allows those teams to protect an additional player whom they might have been more likely to lose. Or in some cases, they might dangle a high-priced player hoping the expansion team takes him off their hands._ 

_Expansion teams have a lower salary cap for the first two years of their existence. In their first year, their salary cap is 2/3 the salary cap for the rest of the league. In their second year, it's 3/4 the salary cap for the rest of the league. Beginning with their third season, they have the same salary cap as the other teams. Their minimum salary is lower as well -- in their first two seasons, the minimum salary for expansion teams is 3/4 of the minimum salary for the other teams. If an expansion team drafts a player in the expansion draft, waives him prior to the season, and doesn't actually pay him, then that player's salary does not count toward the minimum team salary._ 

_Most league calculations (average salary, total benefits, total salaries, BRI, salary cap) simply ignore expansion teams (and the players on those teams) for two years. For example, the league calculates the average salary by adding up the team salaries for every team, and dividing by an amount equal to the number of teams times 12.5. In an expansion team's first two seasons, for this calculation, the total team salaries does not include the expansion team, and nor does the number of teams._ 

_Basketball Related Income (BRI) does not include the fee expansion teams pay to join the league._ 
__________________________________________________

Here is a list of how the 2004 Expansion Draft *may*sort out for the Bobcats:

Atlanta Hawks:
Protected:
1. Jason Terry
2. Shareef Abdur-Rahim
3. Boris Diaw
4. Theo Ratliff
5. Dan Dickau
6. Nazr Mohammed
7. Emanuel Davis
8. Terrell Brandon
Un-Protected:
1. Alan Henderson
2. Travis Hansen
3. Randy Holcomb
4. Jermaine Jackson
5. Mikki More

Boston Celtics
Protected:
1. Paul Pierce
2. Antoine Walker
3. Tony Delk
4. Tony Battie
5. Walter McCarty
6. Jumaine Jones
7. Marcus Banks
8. Kendrick Perkins
Un-Restricted:
1. Vin Baker
2. Mark Blount
3. Eric Williams
4. Kendrick Brown
5. Brandon Hunter
6. Mike James

Chicago Bulls
Protected:
1. Tyson Chandler
2. Eddy Curry
3. Jalen Rose
4. Kirk Hinrich
5. Donyell Marshall
6. Jamal Crawford
7. Marcus Fizer
8. Scottie Pippen
Un-Protected:
1. Eddie Robinson
2. Jay Williams
3. Corie Blount
4. Trenton Hassell
5. Dalibor Bagaric
6. Lonny Baxter
7. Roger Mason

Cleveland Cavaliers
Protected:
1. LeBron James
2. Ricky Davis
3. Darius Miles
4. Zydrunas Ilgausks
5. Carlos Boozer
6. Dajuan Wagner
7. Kevin Ollie
8. Chris Mihm
Un-Protected:
1. Ira Newble
2. J.R. Bremer
3. Jason Kapono
4. DeSagana Diop
5. Michael Stewart
6. Bruno Sundov

Dallas Mavericks
Protected:
1. Dirk Nowitzki
2. Steve Nash
3. Michael Finley
4. Nick VanExel
5. Eduardo Najera
6. Josh Howard
7. Avery Johnson
8. Shawn Bradley
Un-Protected:
1. Raef LaFrentz
2. Tariq Abdul-Wahad
3. Evan Eschmeyer
4. Antoine Rigaudeau
5. Marquis Daniels

Denver Nuggets
Protected:
1. Carmelo Anthony
2. Andre Miller
3. Nene
4. Nikoloz Tskitishvili
5. Earl Boykins
6. Rodney White
7. Donnell Harvery
8. Marcus Camby
Un-Protected:
1. Shammond Williams
2. Ryan Bowen
3. Vincent Yarbrough
4. Chris Anderson
5. Junior Harrington

Detroit Pistons:
Protected:
1. Ben Wallace
2. Darko Milicic
3. Richard "Rip" Hamilton
4. Chauncey Billups
5. Elden Campbell
6. Tayshaun Prince
7. Corliss Williamson
8. Mehmet Okur
Un-Protected:
1. Chucky Atkins
2. Clifford Robinson
3. Michael Curry
4. Hubert Davis
5. Pepe Sanchez
6. Zeljko Rebraca

Golden State Warriors:
Protected:
1. Jason Richardson
2. Speedy Claxton
3. Antawn Jamison
4. Troy Murphy
5. Bob Sura
6. Mickael Pietrus
7. Mike Dunleavy
8. Erick Dampier
Un-Protected:
1. Danny Fortson
2. Adonal Foyle
3. Chris Mills
4. Jiri Welsch
5. Derrick Zimmerman

Houston Rockets:
Protected:
1. Yao Ming
2. Steve Francis
3. Cuttino Mobley
4. Eddie Griffin
5. Eric Piatowski
6. Maruice Taylor
7. Kelvin Cato
8. Moochie Norris
Un-Protected:
1. Bostjan Nachbar
2. Adrian Griffin
3. Glen Rice
4. Terrence Morris

Indiana Pacers:
Protected:
1. Jermaine O'Neal
2. Ron Artest
3. Jamaal Tinsley
4. Scot Pollard
5. Jonathan Bender
6. Al Harrington
7. Reggie Miller
8. Fred Jones
Un-Protected:
1. Austin Croshere
2. Jeff Foster
3. James Jones
4. Anthony Johnson
5. Danny Ferry
6. Jamison Brewer
7. Primoz Brezec

Los Angeles Clippers
Protected:
1. Elton Brand
2. Corey Magette
3. Quentin Richardson
4. Marko Jaric
5. Kenyon Dooling
6. Chirs Kaman
7. Melvin Ely
8. Chris Wilcox
Unprotected:
1. Tremaine Fowlkes
2. Eddie House
3. Marcus Hatten
4. Wang Zhi-Zhi
5. Olden Polynice

Los Angeles Lakers
Protected:
1. Shaquille O'Neal
2. Kobe Bryant
3. Gary Payton
4. Karl Malone
5. Rick Fox
6. Devean George
7. Kareem Rush
8. Brain Cook
Un-Protected:
1. Stanislav Medvedenko
2. Jannero Pargo
3. Luke Walton
4. Jamal Sampson
5. Ime Oduka
6. Horace Grant

Memphis Grizzlies
Protected:
1. Pau Gasol
2. Mike Miller
3. Stromile Swift
4. James Posey
5. Jason Williams
6. Troy Bell
7. Dahntay Jones
8. Shane Battier
Un-Protected:
1. Lorenzen Wright
2. Michael Dickerson
3. Brevin Knight
4. Ryan Humphrey
5. Earl Watson
6. Cezary Trybanski
7. Wesley Person

Miami Heat
Protected:
1. Caron Butler
2. Lamar Odom
3. Dwyane Wade
4. Brian Grant
5. Rasual Butler
6. Jerome Beasley
7. Samaki Walker
8. Malik Allen
Un-Protected:
1. Eddie Jones
2. Loren Woods
3. John Wallace
4. Udonis Haslen
5. Sean Lampley

Milwaukee Bucks
Protected:
1. T.J. Ford
2. Michael Redd
3. Desmond Mason
4. Toni Kukoc
5. Tim Thomas
6. Marcus Haislip
7. Dan Gadzuric
8. Brian Skinner
Un-Protected:
1. Joe Smith
2. Anthony Mason
3. Joel Przybilla
4. Erick Strickland
5. Jason Caffey
6. Damon Jones
7. Dan Santiago

Minnesota Timberwolves
Protected:
1. Kevin Garnett
2. Latrell Sprewell
3. Wally Szczerbiak
4. Sam Casell
5. Michael Olowokandi
6. Troy Hudson
7. Ndudi Ebi
8. Ervin Johnson
Un-Protected:
1. Fred Hoiberg
2. Mark Madsen
3. Mike Wilks
4. Kendall Gill
5. Gary Trent

New Jersey Nets
Protected:
1. Jason Kidd
2. Kenyon Martin
3. Richard Jefferson
4. Alonzo Mourning
5. Kerry Kittles
6. Lucious Harris
7. Rodney Rogers
8. Zoran Planinic
Un-Protected:
1. Dikembe Mutombo
2. Jason Collins
3. Brandon Armstrong
4. Aaron WIlliams
5. Brian Scalabrine
6. Tamar Slay

New Orleans Hornets
Protected:
1. Jamal Mashburn
2. Baron Davis
3. P.J. Brown
4. Jamaal Magloire
5. Darrell Armstrong
6. David West
7. Gerge Lynch
8. Courtney Alexander
Un-Protected:
1. James Lang
2. Stacey Augmon
3. David Wesley
4. Robert Traylor
5. Sean Rooks
6. Bryce Drew
7. Kirk Hatson

New York Knicks
Protected:
1. Allan Houston
2. Keith Van Horn
3. Kurt Thomas
4. Maciej Lampe
5. Antonio McDyess
6. Mike Sweetney
7. Othella Harrington
8. Howard Eisley
Un-Protected:
1. Shandon Anderson
2. Clarence Weatherspoon
3. Michael Doleac
4. Slavko Vranes
5. Frank WIlliams
6. Travis Knight

Orlando Magic
Protected:
1. Tracy McGrady
2. Juwan Howard
3. Drew Gooden
4. Reece Gaines
5. Pat Garrity
6. Tyronn Lue
7. Gordan Giricek
8. Zaur Pauchilla
Un-Protected:
1. Andrew DeClercq
2. Steven Hunter
3. Keith Bogans
4. Jeryl Sasser
5. Shawn Kemp

Philadelphia 76ers
Protected:
1. Allen Iverson
2. Glen Robinson
3. Derrick Coleman
4. Kenny Thomas
5. Eric Snow
6. Aaron Mckie
7. Marc Jackson
8. Samuel Dalembert
Un-Protected:
1. Todd MacCulloch
2. John Salmons
3. Greg Buckner
4. Willie Green
5. Kyle Korver
6. Monty Williams
7. Amal McCaskill

Phoenix Suns
Protected:
1. Shawn Marion
2. Stephon Marbury
3. Amare Stoudemire
4. Zarko Cabarkapa
5. Joe Johnson
6. Jake Voskuhl
7. Jake Tsakalidis
8. Casey Jacobsen
Un-Protected:
1. Anfernee Hardaway
2. Bo Outlaw
3. Scott Williams
4. Tom Gugliotta
5. Alton Ford

Portland Trail Blazers
Protected:
1. Rasheed Wallace
2. Bonzi Wells
3. Qyntel Woods
4. Zach Randolph
5. Derek Anderson
6. Travis Outlaw
7. Dale Davis
8. Ruben Boumtje Boumtje
Un-Protected:
1. David Stoudamire
2. Jeff McInnis
3. Ruben Patterson
4. Charles Smith

Sacramento Kings
Protected:
1. Chris Webber
2. Peja Stojakovic
3. Brad Miller
4. Mike Bibby
5. Bobby Jackson
6. Vlade Divac
7. Doug Christe
8. Gerald Wallace
Un-Protected:
1. Lawrence Funderburke
2. Jim Jackson
3. Darius Songalia
4. Mateen Cleaves
5. Brent Price

San Antonio Spurs
Protected:
1. Tim Duncan
2. Tony Parker
3. Radoslav Nesterovic
4. Emanuel Ginobili
5. Malik Rose
6. Hedo Turkoglu
7. Bruce Bowen
8. Stephen Jackson
Un-Protected:
1. Robert Horry
2. Ron Mercer
3. Anthony Carter
4. Kevin Willis
5. Devin Brown

Seattle Supersonics
Protected:
1. Ray Allen
2. Rashard Lewis
3. Brent Barry
4. Nick Collison
5. Luke Ridnour
6. Antonio Daniels
7. Vladimir Radmanovic
8. Jerome James
Un-Protected:
1. Calvin Booth
2. Joseph Forte
3. Reggie Evans
4. Ronald Murray
5. Ansu Sesay
6. Vitaly Potapenko

Toronto Raptors:
Protected:
1. Vince Carter
2. Chris Bosh
3. Morris Peterson
4. Alvin Williams
5. Jerome Williams
6. Antonio Davis
7. Milt Palacio
8. Lamond Murray
Un-Protected:
1. Lindsey Hunter
2. Voshon Lenard
3. Michael Bradley
4. Chris Jefferies
5. Matt Bonner
6. Mengke Bateer
7. Jerome Moiso

Utah Jazz
Protected:
1. Andrei Kirilenko
2. Matt Harping
3. DeShawn Stevenson
4. Keon Clark
5. Jarron Collins
6. Aleksandar Pavlovic
7. Greg Ostertag
8. Raul Lopez
Un-Protected:
1. Carlos Arroyo
2. John Amaechi
3. Curtis Borchardt
4. Michael Ruffin
5. Maruice Williams

Washington Wizards
Protected:
1. Jerry Stackhouse
2. Gilbert Arenas
3. Kwame Brown
4. Larry Hughes
5. Brendan Haywood
6. Jared Jefferies
7. Juan Dixon
8. Jarvis Hayes
Un-Protected:
1. Byron Russell
2. Christian Laettner
3. Jahidi White
4. Etan Thomas
5. Steve Blake

_______________________________________________
My Expansion Mock Draft:

1. Raef LaFrentz - Dallas Mavericks - It's not often that a player of this talent is available in an expansion draft. However, due to Dallas's current roster and team needs, LaFrentz is expendable. The Bobcats put LaFrentz at PF/C, and grab a tougher guy to help him inside as well.

2. Jay Williams - Chicago Bulls - The Bulls have a truck-load of young talent, and they can't protect it all. Therefore, Jay Williams is the casualty, with his career still in Jeopardy. By picking Jay it's a win-win situation for the Bobcats. If Williams plays, he can become a solid PG. If he doesn't play, than the Bobcats can release him and re-gain cap-room.

3. DeSagana Diop - Cleveland Cavaliers - Diop is only two years removed from being the #8 overall selection in the 2001 NBA Draft, and he is still the second-biggest player in the NBA, at well over 300 pounds. In addition to his size, Diop also has skills, and to add a player with his potential to an expansion franchise is a great move. He will fit in nicely with LaFrentz at PF/C.

4. Ruben Patterson - Portland Trail Blazers - Despite his poor reputation, Patterson is a very good scorer and defender. Patterson is the type of guy who can take charge on the floor, and having one of those is always good for an expansion franchise.

5. Shandon Anderson - New York Knicks - Anderson would be a nice fit in filling out this starting lineup. Anderson is a consisten scorer who would work well along wide Patterson do to the differences in their game.

6. Anthony Carter - San Antonio Spurs - Carter is an energetic, pass first point guard who loves to run the floor. Exactly the type of player who would fit in well with an expansion franchise and keep everyone satisfied with their shot attempts. Good insurace incase Williams either can't play or doesn't pan out.

7. Loren Woods - Miami Heat - Woods has always had skill, but his frame has never been strong enough. If Woods bulks up, and Pat Riley turns his around like he did to Ike Austin, this could be a good pick-up for Charlotte.

8. Jerome Moiso- Toronto Raptors- Jerome has always had the skill, just never the heart. Playing for a franchise such as Charlotte, where he can get signigicant touches, is exactly what he needs, and he could mold into a decent back-up swingman.

9. James Lang - New Orleans Hornets - IF Lang can get into shape, he can become a very good basketball player. Once again, IF. The Bobcats would be a nice fit for Lang, where he can be considered one of the team's future pieces.

10. Eddie House - Los Angeles Clippers - House is a character; the type of player who fans love. Bringing Eddie into score points and keep fans interested makes sense.

11. Shammond Williams - Denver Nuggets - Shammond is an up-tempo combo guard who should help push the pace a little bit.

12. Lawrence Funderburke - Sacramento Kings - Funderburke is tough inside, and with LaFrentz in the front-court, such a player should see some minutes.

13. Jason Kapono - Cleveland Cavaliers- Kapono is a shooter; something this squad lacks up until this point.

14. Byron Russell- Washington Wizards - Russell adds depth to the 2/3/4 positions, as well as adding in a bit of veteran leadership.

15. John Slamons - Philahelphia 76ers - Salmons is the model of versitility, which makes him a nice asset to have.

Coach- Mike Fratello- Fratello is a good teacher and speaker, and is capable of molding a group of young players into a franchise.
________________________________________________

Feel free to post as you wish about the Bobcats possible future roster.*may*


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

Deleated For Repetition: See Post Above


----------



## StraylightRunner

sorry about my post in the other thread (suggesting that a bunch of fans compile a list of probably protectees) , didnt see this one, thanks for the link. got a few suggestions though:

im pretty sure Marcus Camby doesn't need to be protected by the Nuggets as he is a free agent. Donnell Harvey is not supposed to be re-signed that i know of, i heard that he wants to go to the magic and they agreed to something. not sure though cause that would be a lotta players on the orlando roster. not ABSOLUTELY sure... but isnt byron russell a FA this year? either way, im using your mock draft to make my idea of a roster (as of today, i am sayin Lou Deng should be the draft choice)

PG: Shammond Williams / Anderson / Carter* / Williams* (inj.)
SG: John Salmons / House/ Russell*
SF: Loul Deng / Kapono / Moiso (if he's really a swingman, i thought he was a PF/C though)
PF: Ruben Patterson / Lang / Woods*
C: Raef Lafrentz / Diop / Funderburke

* = IR

reasoning: deng seems like a good choice, with the heavy logjams at the point and c/pf. sg and sf are not that occupied and deng can do both. diop has to be second-string because he needs game time if hes gonna improve. lang needs to improve too. russell didnt see much time as a wizard, so im thinkin he wont used to much other than leadership in practices and on the bench. salmons and s. williams are both combo guards so they could share point and off guard. couldnt decide between carter and anderson as the second-stringer, so i chose the one who you said could start, but i see shammond being better long-term. salmons and house are both undersized if i remember correctly, deng could slide over if they have trouble.


----------



## MJG

Russell isn't on our team anymore; he's a FA.


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

> Originally posted by <b>tnnsfly15</b>!
> I'm pretty sure Marcus Camby doesn't need to be protected by the Nuggets as he is a free agent. Donnell Harvey is not supposed to be re-signed that i know of, i heard that he wants to go to the magic and they agreed to something. not sure though cause that would be a lotta players on the orlando roster. not ABSOLUTELY sure... but isnt byron russell a FA this year? either way, im using your mock draft to make my idea of a roster (as of today, i am sayin Lou Deng should be the draft choice)


The list posted above is by no means official and final, as it will be updated throughout the year. The list is based upon what may or may not happen, and considering the fact that we are in the middle of the off-season, alot has yet to be decided. Also, with Free Agents...Their Bird Rights may be protected as one of the 8 protected players. By taking an un-protected, un-restricted free agent, the Bobcats would acquire that players Bird Rights, meaning they could make an offer of greater financial value than any other team could. The same would go with restricted free agents.




> PG: Shammond Williams / Anderson / Carter* / Williams* (inj.)
> SG: John Salmons / House/ Russell*
> SF: Loul Deng / Kapono / Moiso (if he's really a swingman, i thought he was a PF/C though)
> PF: Ruben Patterson / Lang / Woods*
> C: Raef Lafrentz / Diop / Funderburke
> 
> * = IR
> 
> reasoning: deng seems like a good choice, with the heavy logjams at the point and c/pf. sg and sf are not that occupied and deng can do both. diop has to be second-string because he needs game time if hes gonna improve. lang needs to improve too. russell didnt see much time as a wizard, so im thinkin he wont used to much other than leadership in practices and on the bench. salmons and s. williams are both combo guards so they could share point and off guard. couldnt decide between carter and anderson as the second-stringer, so i chose the one who you said could start, but i see shammond being better long-term. salmons and house are both undersized if i remember correctly, deng could slide over if they have trouble.


Yes, Loul Deng would be a very nice pick to start a franchise around. However, we will not know where his draft position stands until late May. As for your lineup...Deng would start at the 2, Patterson at the 3, LaFrentz at the 4, and Diop at the 5 (in my opinion). In addition, Carter would be the backup PG, as Anderson would back up the 2 spot. It would look something like this (when everyone is healthy):

PG- Jay Williams / Shammond Williams / Anthony Carter / Eddie House
SG- Draft Pick (Loul Deng?) / Ruben Patterson / Jason Kapono
SF- Shandon Anderson / Byron Russell / John Salmons
PF- Raef LaFrentz / Jerome Moiso / James Lang
C- DeSagana Diop / Lawrence Funderburke / Loren Woods

One of these guys would have to be cut before the regular season started, as would our second round draft pick.



Once again, the list above is preliminary...There is still a lot of player movement going on, so therefore alot of this is speculation.


----------



## BsktbllTrav24

*My First Post*

IF we went and got the best available player from every team, which won't happen because of $$$, our 15 man roster would look like this:

PG Damon Stoudamire/Jay Williams/Shammond Williams
SG Eddie Jones/Anfernee Hardaway/David Wesley
SF Ron Mercer/Austin Croshere/Ira Newble
PF Danny Fortson/Clifford Robinson/Joe Smith
C Raef Lafrentz/Lorenzen Wright/Jason Collins

And then we'd have the #4 pick who could easily crack the rotation in this lineup. (Luol Deng )


PG=15 ppg, 6 apg, and 5 rpg
SG=18 ppg, 4 apg, and 5 rpg
SF=16 ppg, 3 apg, and 4 rpg
PF=11 ppg, 1.5 apg, and 11 rpg
C = 15 ppg, 7.5 rpg, and 3 bpg

Plus we'd have nice depth at every position except at SF, which is where i'd look to draft our rookie.

Call me crazy if you want but I think if we were in the same division as Orlando, Washington, Atlanta, and Miami and the top 2 teams from every division make the playoffs, we'd have a pretty fair chance! :yes:


----------



## rynobot

*Re: My First Post*



> Originally posted by <b>BsktbllTrav24</b>!
> IF we went and got the best available player from every team, which won't happen because of $$$, our 15 man roster would look like this:
> 
> PG Damon Stoudamire/Jay Williams/Shammond Williams
> SG Eddie Jones/Anfernee Hardaway/David Wesley
> SF Ron Mercer/Austin Croshere/Ira Newble
> PF Danny Fortson/Clifford Robinson/Joe Smith
> C Raef Lafrentz/Lorenzen Wright/Jason Collins
> 
> And then we'd have the #4 pick who could easily crack the rotation in this lineup. (Luol Deng )
> 
> 
> PG=15 ppg, 6 apg, and 5 rpg
> SG=18 ppg, 4 apg, and 5 rpg
> SF=16 ppg, 3 apg, and 4 rpg
> PF=11 ppg, 1.5 apg, and 11 rpg
> C = 15 ppg, 7.5 rpg, and 3 bpg
> 
> Plus we'd have nice depth at every position except at SF, which is where i'd look to draft our rookie.
> 
> Call me crazy if you want but I think if we were in the same division as Orlando, Washington, Atlanta, and Miami and the top 2 teams from every division make the playoffs, we'd have a pretty fair chance! :yes:


This team could never happen because the new Bobcats can only spend like 30 Million their first season.


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

*Re: My First Post*



> Originally posted by <b>BsktbllTrav24</b>!
> IF we went and got the best available player from every team, which won't happen because of $$$, our 15 man roster would look like this:
> 
> PG Damon Stoudamire/Jay Williams/Shammond Williams
> SG Eddie Jones/Anfernee Hardaway/David Wesley
> SF Ron Mercer/Austin Croshere/Ira Newble
> PF Danny Fortson/Clifford Robinson/Joe Smith
> C Raef Lafrentz/Lorenzen Wright/Jason Collins
> 
> And then we'd have the #4 pick who could easily crack the rotation in this lineup. (Luol Deng )
> 
> 
> PG=15 ppg, 6 apg, and 5 rpg
> SG=18 ppg, 4 apg, and 5 rpg
> SF=16 ppg, 3 apg, and 4 rpg
> PF=11 ppg, 1.5 apg, and 11 rpg
> C = 15 ppg, 7.5 rpg, and 3 bpg
> 
> Plus we'd have nice depth at every position except at SF, which is where i'd look to draft our rookie.
> 
> Call me crazy if you want but I think if we were in the same division as Orlando, Washington, Atlanta, and Miami and the top 2 teams from every division make the playoffs, we'd have a pretty fair chance! :yes:


I would love it if that COULD happen, but like you pointed out, it can't. However, I agree with you in one aspect. It won't be that hard to pass teams such as the Miami Heat and the Atlanta Hawks in the standings within out first two years.

ALSO, NO DAMON STOUDAMIRE ON THE BOBCATS.:no: 

Also, rynobot was right, our cap next season will be $29-31 million.


----------



## reHEATed

Do you think the team will bite on Eddie Jones and take on his contract if he is available. He is already well liked by the fans in Charlotte and could be good veteran leadership for your team


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> Do you think the team will bite on Eddie Jones and take on his contract if he is available. He is already well liked by the fans in Charlotte and could be good veteran leadership for your team


wadecaroneddie- It is a very real possibility. Although he is aging, Jones is still a good defender and shooter, and is an un-selfish ball-player. Injuries have been a concern, but I feel that he can return to his healthy form of a few years ago, and given the opportunity to truly be the main option on a team that runs through him, he can return to his old form. Yes, he may have lost a first step, and yes, his salary is terrible, but if he is on a team with no salary cap problems, like the Charlotte Bobcats, he can be a valuable asset. Also, Eddie's contract expires the year that we increase to a full-cap, so we gain extra cap space from it. If he's there, and there is no better option, which I doubt that there will be, we could very well take him. However, do you guys really want to give him up? BTW, I'm predicting Caron Butler to be an all-star next year, so it may makes sense for Miami to get rid of Jones. Dwayne Wade needs some breathing room to, and so does Lamar Odom. We would be happy to select Eddie Jones, probably with our first pick.


----------



## StraylightRunner

not sure if it says it up there, but what does it matter what order they pick em in?


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

> Originally posted by <b>tnnsfly15</b>!
> not sure if it says it up there, but what does it matter what order they pick em in?


It doesn't particuraly matter, but in terms of player-respect it does. I don't think Eddie Jones would be to thrilled about being picked behind Bruno Sundov. Also, I think that if the Bobcats make a deal with a team for a player (ex: Take Eddie Jones and the Miami Heat will throw in a 2008 Second Round Draft Selection), they must do that deal before moving on and selecting other players. The first overall pick is usually given the label "Franchise Player", so you better make it someone good.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I would love to see Eddie Jones on the Bobcats. If they pick up Luol Deng with the 4th pick, they should be good at the SG/SF positions.


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> I would love to see Eddie Jones on the Bobcats.


I'm with you on that one. However, I think it might be for the best to take Pavel Podkolzine if he is available, as it is always great to be able to build a franchise around a true center and a perimeter player.


----------



## Charlotte_______

Eddie Jones and Luol Deng would be quite an impressive SG/SF for an expansion team although i have only heard of Deng's game and not personally witnessed it. Pavel I am guessing will not be available at 4, in my opinion he should be 1st much like Yao was for the entire year. Pavel is unique because he is so big and has nice footwork, injuries are his only downfall, because with someone of his size he will be bound to have aching joints and what not. Eric Williams, Michael Bradley, Chucky Atkins, Lindsey Hunter, and Bo Outlaw should be picked. Kapono, Woods, Patterson should not. Kapono who would have been better off to come out 2 years ago should not have been drafted, he is a great shooter and intelligent but will fall behind more athletic players. Woods' work ethic is disgusting, if you had a chance to prove everyone who said you were to skinny or not quick enough and so on, wouldn't you try and improve yourself and make them eat their words? And finally, Patterson why bring someone with his reputation to a first year team? It's a disaster waiting to happen. My opinion is drafting Raymond Felton or Luol Deng, I still do not understand why Raymond dropped during the off-season of college basketball., we will just have to wait and see which position needs more improvement.


----------



## reHEATed

If the Heat do get Odom Jones will be the odd man out. If we cant trade him it would make sense to leave him unprotected and available for your team


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

I believe that the Bobcats would nab Eddie Jones if they had the chance. My only wish is that they leave Brian Grant Un-Protected. Then I would be more than happy to take Loul Deng to complete the inside-outside combination. :yes:


----------



## DaBullz

I think that...

The Bulls will expose Pippen and protect Hassell.

Jay Williams is quite likely through. It'd probably be better to take a player that can be traded or who can contribute.

$.02


----------



## Petey

> New Jersey Nets
> Protected:
> 1. Jason Kidd
> 2. Kenyon Martin
> 3. Richard Jefferson
> 4. Alonzo Mourning
> 5. Kerry Kittles
> 6. Lucious Harris
> 7. Rodney Rogers
> 8. Zoran Planinic
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Dikembe Mutombo
> 2. Jason Collins
> 3. Brandon Armstrong
> 4. Aaron WIlliams
> 5. Brian Scalabrine
> 6. Tamar Slay


Since the cap is limited, there is no need to protect Mutombo, agreed, even if he is in the last year of his contract. But what if he is picked to be traded? I would rather protect Mutombo over Zo, as Zo has 3 more years on his contract after this season, and I am not sure someone will want to take a chance on his health/contract.

You also don't think a single Net will be picked? That is a pretty deep un-protected list you even put.

For me, I would do this order...

1. Jason Kidd
2. Kenyon Martin
3. Richard Jefferson
4. Zoran Planinic
5. Jason Collins
6. Aaron Williams
7. Kerry Kittles
8. Deke Mutombo

Protecting Kidd, Martin and Jefferson will be done, no questions needed on that. I think Zoran has to be protected, he will make less then a million a year throughout his contract. I would also protect Collins and Williams as they are cheap big men and can be turned around in trade. I am not big fans of Kittles or Deke, but their expiring contracts can bring us alot of value back in trade.


Leaving unprotected...

1. Alonzo Mourning
2. Lucious Harris
3. Rodney Rogers
4. Brandon Armstrong
5. Brian Scalabrine
6. Tamar Slay

Like I said I doubt there will be interest in Zo. Harris is cheap, but the Nets will be able to find a similar type player on the FA market. Rodney Rogers, he is not working in the Nets system, what makes him attractive is his expiring contract. Armstrong won't have been resigned anyway. I think there is a chance they pick Scalabrine or Slay, but they are not big parts of the Nets plans.

-Petey


----------



## Comets_Always23

I would love for Eddie Jones to be back in Charlotte, even if I am on the "Leave EJ alone and leave him in Miami" thing now. I live in NC so I'll get to see him play more if Charlotte bites on him. Wang Zhi Zhi could get more pt and develop more...


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Since the cap is limited, there is no need to protect Mutombo, agreed, even if he is in the last year of his contract. But what if he is picked to be traded? I would rather protect Mutombo over Zo, as Zo has 3 more years on his contract after this season, and I am not sure someone will want to take a chance on his health/contract.
> 
> You also don't think a single Net will be picked? That is a pretty deep un-protected list you even put.
> 
> For me, I would do this order...
> 
> 1. Jason Kidd
> 2. Kenyon Martin
> 3. Richard Jefferson
> 4. Zoran Planinic
> 5. Jason Collins
> 6. Aaron Williams
> 7. Kerry Kittles
> 8. Deke Mutombo
> 
> Protecting Kidd, Martin and Jefferson will be done, no questions needed on that. I think Zoran has to be protected, he will make less then a million a year throughout his contract. I would also protect Collins and Williams as they are cheap big men and can be turned around in trade. I am not big fans of Kittles or Deke, but their expiring contracts can bring us alot of value back in trade.
> 
> 
> Leaving unprotected...
> 
> 1. Alonzo Mourning
> 2. Lucious Harris
> 3. Rodney Rogers
> 4. Brandon Armstrong
> 5. Brian Scalabrine
> 6. Tamar Slay
> 
> Like I said I doubt there will be interest in Zo. Harris is cheap, but the Nets will be able to find a similar type player on the FA market. Rodney Rogers, he is not working in the Nets system, what makes him attractive is his expiring contract. Armstrong won't have been resigned anyway. I think there is a chance they pick Scalabrine or Slay, but they are not big parts of the Nets plans.
> 
> -Petey



If ZO is left un-protected, consider him a Bobcat. Charlotte would have absoultely NO interested in Deke, as we would not be able to fill out a half-way-decent roster if we took him due to salary cap restrictions. However, to get back Alonzo Mourning at $5 million, one of the top 5 true-centers in the league, and bring him back to Charlotte where he started his career, we would jump all over that opportunity. Thats my two-cents on the Nets.


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

> Originally posted by <b>Comets_Always23</b>!
> I would love for Eddie Jones to be back in Charlotte, even if I am on the "Leave EJ alone and leave him in Miami" thing now. I live in NC so I'll get to see him play more if Charlotte bites on him. Wang Zhi Zhi could get more pt and develop more...


Agreed on the Jones thing, except I want him in Charlotte. However, I would rather stay away from Wang Zhi-Zhi for two reasons.
1. I doubt he will ever be any good.
2. He has been banned from China after he defected, so if we take him, NO Bobcats games will be on airways in China, nor would there be any merchandise sale there of the Bobcats.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte-Bobcats-04</b>!
> If ZO is left un-protected, consider him a Bobcat. Charlotte would have absoultely NO interested in Deke, as we would not be able to fill out a half-way-decent roster if we took him due to salary cap restrictions. However, to get back Alonzo Mourning at $5 million, one of the top 5 true-centers in the league, and bring him back to Charlotte where he started his career, we would jump all over that opportunity. Thats my two-cents on the Nets.


If they were to pick a whole bunch of 3rd year players and Mutombo, that would work under the cap, or about... then cut them all, or resign them at a year, that would drop every player off their roster the following season. That is not more appealing then Zo? I don't think Zo will go through many healthy contracts on his 4 year deal, and I hope he is left unprotected, so if he goes he goes.


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> If they were to pick a whole bunch of 3rd year players and Mutombo, that would work under the cap, or about... then cut them all, or resign them at a year, that would drop every player off their roster the following season. That is not more appealing then Zo? I don't think Zo will go through many healthy contracts on his 4 year deal, and I hope he is left unprotected, so if he goes he goes.


I would rather not have Deke and a whole bunch of third-year players. I would rather have a mix of experienced veterans and younger talent than just young talent and a worn-out, aging, aking, big man. As for ZO, we will see how the season goes.


----------



## BullFan16

whats first....draft or ex.draft


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

> Originally posted by <b>BullFan16</b>!
> whats first....draft or ex.draft


Expansion Draft.


----------



## FSH

If i was the Bobcats this how my draft would look...

1.J.Williams PG Bulls-Get him..Pray that he return 100% and then build the team around him

2.D.Diop C Cavs-Could get really good if you get a good coach to teach how to use his size..

3.L.Walton SF Lakers-Have his Dad try to teach him as much as he can..Build him up bigger and he will be good

4.K.Brown SG/SF Celtics-Really underrated talent..Just needs to get some PT and he will be good..

5.E.Thomas PF Wizards-Could be really good if he gets some mins..Has showed in the past that he is a decent players if he get some PT and he could even get better

6.J.Wallace SF Heats-He was a star with Raptors a couple years ago..But he just feel off give him some PT and he will be back to his old self..

7.M.Hatten PG Clippers-Could become a force in the NBA if getr some PT..Great scorer now what to do with the ball

8.J.Harrington PG/SG Nuggets-Great young player ..need to be devolp more thou

9.S.Vranes C Knicks-7'5 needs to learn how to use his height and he will be a force in the NBA

10.K.Korver SF Sixers-Shooter that can be usefully off the bench

That is how my team would look everyone pretty young and this team could be good if all of these guys got some time to devolp..Then add a guy like R.Felton/L.Deng/H.Warrick to the mix and they will be a ok team..


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

There should be some better quality players out there, especially with the "At Least One Veteran" rule that is now in place. We should be able to field a respectable team with a nice combination of players. Let's just hope we bring in some respectable citizens as well.


----------



## Laker Freak

These updates will help the original post.



Detroit trades Michael Curry to Toronto for Lindsey Hunter.

Golden State signs Calbert Cheaney.

Miami signs Lamar Odom.

Toronto center Eric Montross retires.

Washington signs Chris Whitney.

Dallas signs Travis Best.

Minnesota signs rookie free agent Kirk Penney.

Sacramento signs Tony Massenburg.

Detroit trades Clifford Robinson and Pepe Sanchez to Golden State for Bob Sura.

Indiana signs second-round pick James Jones.

New Jersey re-signs Brian Scalabrine.

Washington signs second-round pick Steve Blake.

Chicago signs Kendall Gill.

Indiana re-signs Reggie Miller.

Los Angeles Clippers sign rookie free agent Quinton Ross.

Washington signs first-round pick Jarvis Hayes.

Denver signs Jon Barry.Los Angeles 

Lakers sign rookie free agent Stephane Pelle.

Miami signs first-round pick Dwyane Wade.

New Jersey re-sign Lucious Harris.

Dallas acquires Danny Fortson, Antawn Jamison, Chris Mills and Jiri Welsch from Golden State for Evan Eschmeyer, Nick Van Exel, Avery Johnson, Popeye Jones and Antoine Rigaudeau.Denver signs Earl Boykins.

Los Angeles Lakers sign Eric Chenowith of the Roanoke Dazzle (NBDL).

Sacramento signs Anthony Peeler.

Los Angeles Lakers sign rookie free agent Koko Archibong.

Portland waives Arvydas Sabonis, who plans to retire.


----------



## Cris

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte-Bobcats-04</b>!
> The purpose of this forum is to organize our thoughts for the 2004 Charlotte Bobcats Expansion Draft.
> The use of this thread is to compile a list of possible available players by team who may be available for selection during the expansion draft, who you would like to see taken, and who makes sense to select financially.
> __________________________________________________
> 
> Here are some simplified terms of the expansion draft:
> 1. All 29 NBA teams will have the right to protect 8 players on their roster. Anyone on the previous season's final roster is protectable, including restricted free agents. If a restricteed free agent is left un-protected by his former team, he is available for selection by the Bobcats, who would then hold his Bird Rights for the up-coming offseason. Teams will typically have 4-7 players un-protected.
> 2. Players who are likely to be left un-protected by their former teams include aging, over-paid veterans, un-proven bench players, players who do not fit in financially with their team, or who distrput team chemistry.
> 3. The Bobcats may only select 1 player per team.
> 4. The Bobcats must work within 2/3 of the normal rules of the NBA salary cap, so there will be salary-related restrictions which apply to the teams' selections. The teams' salary cap for the 2004-2005 season will only be 2/3 of the league cap. The minimum team salary is also 2/3 of the leagues' minimum team salary.
> 5. The expansion draft occurs after the conclusion of the 2004 NBA Finals, but prior to the 2004 NBA Draft.
> 6. There are no restrictions on player positions during the draft.
> 7. The Bobcats must select a minimum of 14 players, and a maximum of 29 players, during the expansion draft.
> 8. Compensation may be rewarded to or by the Bobcats for either selecting or not selecting a particular player by that players team.
> __________________________________________________
> Here is the expansion-related Collective Barganing Agreement explanation by Larry ****:
> 
> *How does it work when the league expands?*
> 
> _To supply an expansion team with its initial complement of players, the league holds an expansion draft. The expansion draft occurs prior to that year's NBA draft. Existing teams are allowed to protect up to eight players (including restricted free agents) from being selected in the expansion draft. Unrestricted free agents can neither be protected from nor selected in the expansion draft -- they are essentially ignored. Expansion teams do not inherit the right of first refusal, so if a restricted free agent (see question number 34 ) is selected, he becomes unrestricted. No team may lose more than one player in an expansion draft._
> 
> _For the 2004 expansion draft, Charlotte will select a minimum of 14 and a maximum of 29 players (no more than one player from each team), and may stop at any point between 14 and 29. They will get the #4 pick in both rounds of the 2004 NBA draft, and no restrictions will exist in any subsequent draft (Vancouver and Toronto could not receive the first pick for four seasons)._
> 
> _Existing teams are allowed to compensate expansion teams (usually with draft picks), in exchange for selecting or not selecting particular players in the expansion draft. For example, in the 1995 expansion draft (when Vancouver and Toronto entered the league), Orlando left Darrell Armstrong, Anthony Avent, Rodney Dent and Geert Hammink unprotected, but did not want to lose either Armstrong or Hammink. They gave Vancouver their 1996 second round pick in exchange for Vancouver selecting Dent with the second pick in the expansion draft. With Dent claimed by Vancouver, Armstrong and Hammink became ineligible to be selected. _
> 
> _It is also common to see teams leave a desirable player unprotected, hoping that the player's age and/or high salary will dissuade the expansion team from selecting him. This allows those teams to protect an additional player whom they might have been more likely to lose. Or in some cases, they might dangle a high-priced player hoping the expansion team takes him off their hands._
> 
> _Expansion teams have a lower salary cap for the first two years of their existence. In their first year, their salary cap is 2/3 the salary cap for the rest of the league. In their second year, it's 3/4 the salary cap for the rest of the league. Beginning with their third season, they have the same salary cap as the other teams. Their minimum salary is lower as well -- in their first two seasons, the minimum salary for expansion teams is 3/4 of the minimum salary for the other teams. If an expansion team drafts a player in the expansion draft, waives him prior to the season, and doesn't actually pay him, then that player's salary does not count toward the minimum team salary._
> 
> _Most league calculations (average salary, total benefits, total salaries, BRI, salary cap) simply ignore expansion teams (and the players on those teams) for two years. For example, the league calculates the average salary by adding up the team salaries for every team, and dividing by an amount equal to the number of teams times 12.5. In an expansion team's first two seasons, for this calculation, the total team salaries does not include the expansion team, and nor does the number of teams._
> 
> _Basketball Related Income (BRI) does not include the fee expansion teams pay to join the league._
> __________________________________________________
> 
> Here is a list of how the 2004 Expansion Draft *may*sort out for the Bobcats:
> 
> Atlanta Hawks:
> Protected:
> 1. Jason Terry
> 2. Shareef Abdur-Rahim
> 3. Boris Diaw
> 4. Theo Ratliff
> 5. Dan Dickau
> 6. Nazr Mohammed
> 7. Emanuel Davis
> 8. Terrell Brandon
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Alan Henderson
> 2. Travis Hansen
> 3. Randy Holcomb
> 4. Jermaine Jackson
> 5. Mikki More
> 
> Boston Celtics
> Protected:
> 1. Paul Pierce
> 2. Antoine Walker
> 3. Tony Delk
> 4. Tony Battie
> 5. Walter McCarty
> 6. Jumaine Jones
> 7. Marcus Banks
> 8. Kendrick Perkins
> Un-Restricted:
> 1. Vin Baker
> 2. Mark Blount
> 3. Eric Williams
> 4. Kendrick Brown
> 5. Brandon Hunter
> 6. Mike James
> 
> Chicago Bulls
> Protected:
> 1. Tyson Chandler
> 2. Eddy Curry
> 3. Jalen Rose
> 4. Kirk Hinrich
> 5. Donyell Marshall
> 6. Jamal Crawford
> 7. Marcus Fizer
> 8. Scottie Pippen
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Eddie Robinson
> 2. Jay Williams
> 3. Corie Blount
> 4. Trenton Hassell
> 5. Dalibor Bagaric
> 6. Lonny Baxter
> 7. Roger Mason
> 
> Cleveland Cavaliers
> Protected:
> 1. LeBron James
> 2. Ricky Davis
> 3. Darius Miles
> 4. Zydrunas Ilgausks
> 5. Carlos Boozer
> 6. Dajuan Wagner
> 7. Kevin Ollie
> 8. Chris Mihm
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Ira Newble
> 2. J.R. Bremer
> 3. Jason Kapono
> 4. DeSagana Diop
> 5. Michael Stewart
> 6. Bruno Sundov
> 
> Dallas Mavericks
> Protected:
> 1. Dirk Nowitzki
> 2. Steve Nash
> 3. Michael Finley
> 4. Nick VanExel
> 5. Eduardo Najera
> 6. Josh Howard
> 7. Avery Johnson
> 8. Shawn Bradley
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Raef LaFrentz
> 2. Tariq Abdul-Wahad
> 3. Evan Eschmeyer
> 4. Antoine Rigaudeau
> 5. Marquis Daniels
> 
> Denver Nuggets
> Protected:
> 1. Carmelo Anthony
> 2. Andre Miller
> 3. Nene
> 4. Nikoloz Tskitishvili
> 5. Earl Boykins
> 6. Rodney White
> 7. Donnell Harvery
> 8. Marcus Camby
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Shammond Williams
> 2. Ryan Bowen
> 3. Vincent Yarbrough
> 4. Chris Anderson
> 5. Junior Harrington
> 
> Detroit Pistons:
> Protected:
> 1. Ben Wallace
> 2. Darko Milicic
> 3. Richard "Rip" Hamilton
> 4. Chauncey Billups
> 5. Elden Campbell
> 6. Tayshaun Prince
> 7. Corliss Williamson
> 8. Mehmet Okur
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Chucky Atkins
> 2. Clifford Robinson
> 3. Michael Curry
> 4. Hubert Davis
> 5. Pepe Sanchez
> 6. Zeljko Rebraca
> 
> Golden State Warriors:
> Protected:
> 1. Jason Richardson
> 2. Speedy Claxton
> 3. Antawn Jamison
> 4. Troy Murphy
> 5. Bob Sura
> 6. Mickael Pietrus
> 7. Mike Dunleavy
> 8. Erick Dampier
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Danny Fortson
> 2. Adonal Foyle
> 3. Chris Mills
> 4. Jiri Welsch
> 5. Derrick Zimmerman
> 
> Houston Rockets:
> Protected:
> 1. Yao Ming
> 2. Steve Francis
> 3. Cuttino Mobley
> 4. Eddie Griffin
> 5. Eric Piatowski
> 6. Maruice Taylor
> 7. Kelvin Cato
> 8. Moochie Norris
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Bostjan Nachbar
> 2. Adrian Griffin
> 3. Glen Rice
> 4. Terrence Morris
> 
> Indiana Pacers:
> Protected:
> 1. Jermaine O'Neal
> 2. Ron Artest
> 3. Jamaal Tinsley
> 4. Scot Pollard
> 5. Jonathan Bender
> 6. Al Harrington
> 7. Reggie Miller
> 8. Fred Jones
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Austin Croshere
> 2. Jeff Foster
> 3. James Jones
> 4. Anthony Johnson
> 5. Danny Ferry
> 6. Jamison Brewer
> 7. Primoz Brezec
> 
> Los Angeles Clippers
> Protected:
> 1. Elton Brand
> 2. Corey Magette
> 3. Quentin Richardson
> 4. Marko Jaric
> 5. Kenyon Dooling
> 6. Chirs Kaman
> 7. Melvin Ely
> 8. Chris Wilcox
> Unprotected:
> 1. Tremaine Fowlkes
> 2. Eddie House
> 3. Marcus Hatten
> 4. Wang Zhi-Zhi
> 5. Olden Polynice
> 
> Los Angeles Lakers
> Protected:
> 1. Shaquille O'Neal
> 2. Kobe Bryant
> 3. Gary Payton
> 4. Karl Malone
> 5. Rick Fox
> 6. Devean George
> 7. Kareem Rush
> 8. Brain Cook
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Stanislav Medvedenko
> 2. Jannero Pargo
> 3. Luke Walton
> 4. Jamal Sampson
> 5. Ime Oduka
> 6. Horace Grant
> 
> Memphis Grizzlies
> Protected:
> 1. Pau Gasol
> 2. Mike Miller
> 3. Stromile Swift
> 4. James Posey
> 5. Jason Williams
> 6. Troy Bell
> 7. Dahntay Jones
> 8. Shane Battier
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Lorenzen Wright
> 2. Michael Dickerson
> 3. Brevin Knight
> 4. Ryan Humphrey
> 5. Earl Watson
> 6. Cezary Trybanski
> 7. Wesley Person
> 
> Miami Heat
> Protected:
> 1. Caron Butler
> 2. Lamar Odom
> 3. Dwyane Wade
> 4. Brian Grant
> 5. Rasual Butler
> 6. Jerome Beasley
> 7. Samaki Walker
> 8. Malik Allen
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Eddie Jones
> 2. Loren Woods
> 3. John Wallace
> 4. Udonis Haslen
> 5. Sean Lampley
> 
> Milwaukee Bucks
> Protected:
> 1. T.J. Ford
> 2. Michael Redd
> 3. Desmond Mason
> 4. Toni Kukoc
> 5. Tim Thomas
> 6. Marcus Haislip
> 7. Dan Gadzuric
> 8. Brian Skinner
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Joe Smith
> 2. Anthony Mason
> 3. Joel Przybilla
> 4. Erick Strickland
> 5. Jason Caffey
> 6. Damon Jones
> 7. Dan Santiago
> 
> Minnesota Timberwolves
> Protected:
> 1. Kevin Garnett
> 2. Latrell Sprewell
> 3. Wally Szczerbiak
> 4. Sam Casell
> 5. Michael Olowokandi
> 6. Troy Hudson
> 7. Ndudi Ebi
> 8. Ervin Johnson
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Fred Hoiberg
> 2. Mark Madsen
> 3. Mike Wilks
> 4. Kendall Gill
> 5. Gary Trent
> 
> New Jersey Nets
> Protected:
> 1. Jason Kidd
> 2. Kenyon Martin
> 3. Richard Jefferson
> 4. Alonzo Mourning
> 5. Kerry Kittles
> 6. Lucious Harris
> 7. Rodney Rogers
> 8. Zoran Planinic
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Dikembe Mutombo
> 2. Jason Collins
> 3. Brandon Armstrong
> 4. Aaron WIlliams
> 5. Brian Scalabrine
> 6. Tamar Slay
> 
> New Orleans Hornets
> Protected:
> 1. Jamal Mashburn
> 2. Baron Davis
> 3. P.J. Brown
> 4. Jamaal Magloire
> 5. Darrell Armstrong
> 6. David West
> 7. Gerge Lynch
> 8. Courtney Alexander
> Un-Protected:
> 1. James Lang
> 2. Stacey Augmon
> 3. David Wesley
> 4. Robert Traylor
> 5. Sean Rooks
> 6. Bryce Drew
> 7. Kirk Hatson
> 
> New York Knicks
> Protected:
> 1. Allan Houston
> 2. Keith Van Horn
> 3. Kurt Thomas
> 4. Maciej Lampe
> 5. Antonio McDyess
> 6. Mike Sweetney
> 7. Othella Harrington
> 8. Howard Eisley
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Shandon Anderson
> 2. Clarence Weatherspoon
> 3. Michael Doleac
> 4. Slavko Vranes
> 5. Frank WIlliams
> 6. Travis Knight
> 
> Orlando Magic
> Protected:
> 1. Tracy McGrady
> 2. Juwan Howard
> 3. Drew Gooden
> 4. Reece Gaines
> 5. Pat Garrity
> 6. Tyronn Lue
> 7. Gordan Giricek
> 8. Zaur Pauchilla
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Andrew DeClercq
> 2. Steven Hunter
> 3. Keith Bogans
> 4. Jeryl Sasser
> 5. Shawn Kemp
> 
> Philadelphia 76ers
> Protected:
> 1. Allen Iverson
> 2. Glen Robinson
> 3. Derrick Coleman
> 4. Kenny Thomas
> 5. Eric Snow
> 6. Aaron Mckie
> 7. Marc Jackson
> 8. Samuel Dalembert
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Todd MacCulloch
> 2. John Salmons
> 3. Greg Buckner
> 4. Willie Green
> 5. Kyle Korver
> 6. Monty Williams
> 7. Amal McCaskill
> 
> Phoenix Suns
> Protected:
> 1. Shawn Marion
> 2. Stephon Marbury
> 3. Amare Stoudemire
> 4. Zarko Cabarkapa
> 5. Joe Johnson
> 6. Jake Voskuhl
> 7. Jake Tsakalidis
> 8. Casey Jacobsen
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Anfernee Hardaway
> 2. Bo Outlaw
> 3. Scott Williams
> 4. Tom Gugliotta
> 5. Alton Ford
> 
> Portland Trail Blazers
> Protected:
> 1. Rasheed Wallace
> 2. Bonzi Wells
> 3. Qyntel Woods
> 4. Zach Randolph
> 5. Derek Anderson
> 6. Travis Outlaw
> 7. Dale Davis
> 8. Ruben Boumtje Boumtje
> Un-Protected:
> 1. David Stoudamire
> 2. Jeff McInnis
> 3. Ruben Patterson
> 4. Charles Smith
> 
> Sacramento Kings
> Protected:
> 1. Chris Webber
> 2. Peja Stojakovic
> 3. Brad Miller
> 4. Mike Bibby
> 5. Bobby Jackson
> 6. Vlade Divac
> 7. Doug Christe
> 8. Gerald Wallace
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Lawrence Funderburke
> 2. Jim Jackson
> 3. Darius Songalia
> 4. Mateen Cleaves
> 5. Brent Price
> 
> San Antonio Spurs
> Protected:
> 1. Tim Duncan
> 2. Tony Parker
> 3. Radoslav Nesterovic
> 4. Emanuel Ginobili
> 5. Malik Rose
> 6. Hedo Turkoglu
> 7. Bruce Bowen
> 8. Stephen Jackson
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Robert Horry
> 2. Ron Mercer
> 3. Anthony Carter
> 4. Kevin Willis
> 5. Devin Brown
> 
> Seattle Supersonics
> Protected:
> 1. Ray Allen
> 2. Rashard Lewis
> 3. Brent Barry
> 4. Nick Collison
> 5. Luke Ridnour
> 6. Antonio Daniels
> 7. Vladimir Radmanovic
> 8. Jerome James
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Calvin Booth
> 2. Joseph Forte
> 3. Reggie Evans
> 4. Ronald Murray
> 5. Ansu Sesay
> 6. Vitaly Potapenko
> 
> Toronto Raptors:
> Protected:
> 1. Vince Carter
> 2. Chris Bosh
> 3. Morris Peterson
> 4. Alvin Williams
> 5. Jerome Williams
> 6. Antonio Davis
> 7. Milt Palacio
> 8. Lamond Murray
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Lindsey Hunter
> 2. Voshon Lenard
> 3. Michael Bradley
> 4. Chris Jefferies
> 5. Matt Bonner
> 6. Mengke Bateer
> 7. Jerome Moiso
> 
> Utah Jazz
> Protected:
> 1. Andrei Kirilenko
> 2. Matt Harping
> 3. DeShawn Stevenson
> 4. Keon Clark
> 5. Jarron Collins
> 6. Aleksandar Pavlovic
> 7. Greg Ostertag
> 8. Raul Lopez
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Carlos Arroyo
> 2. John Amaechi
> 3. Curtis Borchardt
> 4. Michael Ruffin
> 5. Maruice Williams
> 
> Washington Wizards
> Protected:
> 1. Jerry Stackhouse
> 2. Gilbert Arenas
> 3. Kwame Brown
> 4. Larry Hughes
> 5. Brendan Haywood
> 6. Jared Jefferies
> 7. Juan Dixon
> 8. Jarvis Hayes
> Un-Protected:
> 1. Byron Russell
> 2. Christian Laettner
> 3. Jahidi White
> 4. Etan Thomas
> 5. Steve Blake
> 
> _______________________________________________
> My Expansion Mock Draft:
> 
> 1. Raef LaFrentz - Dallas Mavericks - It's not often that a player of this talent is available in an expansion draft. However, due to Dallas's current roster and team needs, LaFrentz is expendable. The Bobcats put LaFrentz at PF/C, and grab a tougher guy to help him inside as well.
> 
> 2. Jay Williams - Chicago Bulls - The Bulls have a truck-load of young talent, and they can't protect it all. Therefore, Jay Williams is the casualty, with his career still in Jeopardy. By picking Jay it's a win-win situation for the Bobcats. If Williams plays, he can become a solid PG. If he doesn't play, than the Bobcats can release him and re-gain cap-room.
> 
> 3. DeSagana Diop - Cleveland Cavaliers - Diop is only two years removed from being the #8 overall selection in the 2001 NBA Draft, and he is still the second-biggest player in the NBA, at well over 300 pounds. In addition to his size, Diop also has skills, and to add a player with his potential to an expansion franchise is a great move. He will fit in nicely with LaFrentz at PF/C.
> 
> 4. Ruben Patterson - Portland Trail Blazers - Despite his poor reputation, Patterson is a very good scorer and defender. Patterson is the type of guy who can take charge on the floor, and having one of those is always good for an expansion franchise.
> 
> 5. Shandon Anderson - New York Knicks - Anderson would be a nice fit in filling out this starting lineup. Anderson is a consisten scorer who would work well along wide Patterson do to the differences in their game.
> 
> 6. Anthony Carter - San Antonio Spurs - Carter is an energetic, pass first point guard who loves to run the floor. Exactly the type of player who would fit in well with an expansion franchise and keep everyone satisfied with their shot attempts. Good insurace incase Williams either can't play or doesn't pan out.
> 
> 7. Loren Woods - Miami Heat - Woods has always had skill, but his frame has never been strong enough. If Woods bulks up, and Pat Riley turns his around like he did to Ike Austin, this could be a good pick-up for Charlotte.
> 
> 8. Jerome Moiso- Toronto Raptors- Jerome has always had the skill, just never the heart. Playing for a franchise such as Charlotte, where he can get signigicant touches, is exactly what he needs, and he could mold into a decent back-up swingman.
> 
> 9. James Lang - New Orleans Hornets - IF Lang can get into shape, he can become a very good basketball player. Once again, IF. The Bobcats would be a nice fit for Lang, where he can be considered one of the team's future pieces.
> 
> 10. Eddie House - Los Angeles Clippers - House is a character; the type of player who fans love. Bringing Eddie into score points and keep fans interested makes sense.
> 
> 11. Shammond Williams - Denver Nuggets - Shammond is an up-tempo combo guard who should help push the pace a little bit.
> 
> 12. Lawrence Funderburke - Sacramento Kings - Funderburke is tough inside, and with LaFrentz in the front-court, such a player should see some minutes.
> 
> 13. Jason Kapono - Cleveland Cavaliers- Kapono is a shooter; something this squad lacks up until this point.
> 
> 14. Byron Russell- Washington Wizards - Russell adds depth to the 2/3/4 positions, as well as adding in a bit of veteran leadership.
> 
> 15. John Slamons - Philahelphia 76ers - Salmons is the model of versitility, which makes him a nice asset to have.
> 
> Coach- Mike Fratello- Fratello is a good teacher and speaker, and is capable of molding a group of young players into a franchise.
> ________________________________________________
> 
> Feel free to post as you wish about the Bobcats possible future roster.*may*



thats a long post, how long did it take you to type that?


----------



## dmase_24

> thats a long post, how long did it take you to type that?


lol, 2860 words. that is the longest post i have EVER seen here.


----------



## shyFX325

*Re: Re: Official: 2004 Charlotte Bobcats Expansion Draft Thread*



> Originally posted by <b>longlivelal</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> thats a long post, how long did it take you to type that?


all that time and he did not do it right. it is going by this years rosters. players that are coming off the books this and next year do not need to be protected.

edit

like i said in a diff post... charlottes many trade rule exemptions make trying to predict this right now like trying to predict 2005 draft.


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

Ill try to update that list at some point next season, making it more realistic as to the actual draft. Also, there are not that many exemptions that Charlotte receives...you would be suprised.


----------



## shyFX325

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte-Bobcats-04</b>!
> Ill try to update that list at some point next season, making it more realistic as to the actual draft. Also, there are not that many exemptions that Charlotte receives...you would be suprised.


they can propose trades with players they are yet to draft... thats enoguh of an exemption for me

there was some other thread that posted more exemptions, not premium so i cant search for it:upset: got to get credit card:upset:


----------



## "Matt!"

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 5.E.Thomas PF Wizards-Could be really good if he gets some mins..Has showed in the past that he is a decent players if he get some PT and he could even get better
> 
> 8.J.Harrington PG/SG Nuggets-Great young player ..need to be devolp more thou
> 
> 9.S.Vranes C Knicks-7'5 needs to learn how to use his height and he will be a force in the NBA
> 
> 10.K.Korver SF Sixers-Shooter that can be usefully off the bench


These guys are just plain awful. I don't even see why you'd waste a draft pick on them.


----------



## XCoRyX

etan thomas isnt/wouldnt be a bad bench player....im not saying he should be a top pick but if there was only 2-3 picks left and he was available,i dont see harm in picking him up


----------

